# Steam Backups speichern und auf externer HDD lagern



## Madfurion (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Da meine Internetleitung nicht immer die schnellste ist und ich nicht immer all meine alten Spiele neu herunterladen möchte wollte ich per Steam die Spieldateien als Backup sichern und auf meiner externen HDD speichern. Falls ich dann mal wieder eines der Spiele spielen will würde ich die Backup wieder auf meinen PC kopieren anstatt das Spiel neu herunterzuladen. 

Ich würde gerne wissen ob das auch so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle bevor ich die Aktion starte. Vielleicht hat jemand schon mit der Funktion Erfahrungen gemacht.

LG Madfurion


----------



## HisN (21. Juli 2015)

Warum als Backup? 
Du sicherst den kompletten Steam-Ordner. Und gut ist.


----------



## Madfurion (21. Juli 2015)

Also einfach aus dem common Ordner den Spieleordner kopieren und später wieder ins gleiche Verzeichnis einfügen?


----------



## HisN (21. Juli 2015)

Komplett? Oder ist der Platz nicht vorhanden?

<-- denkt glaube ich zu einfach.


----------



## Madfurion (21. Juli 2015)

Doch eigentlich schon, aber ich würde z.B. am liebsten Witcher 3 auf der externen speichern und später anstatt einer Neuinstallation wieder auf meinen PC packen. Und das halt mit mehreren Spielen


----------



## Luebke82 (21. Juli 2015)

Einfach den kompletten Ordner SteamApps sichern und später wieder zurückkopieren. Funktioniert einwandfrei!


----------



## Madfurion (22. Juli 2015)

Hab nun sowohl das Spiel aus den Steam Ordner kopieren und das erstellen der Sicherungsdatei getestet. Klappt beides super


----------

